# Futon mattress safe for baby/toddler?



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi all. My bed is pretty high off the floor and I've been getting concerned about ds falling off at night. He tosses and turns constantly. I've been looking into getting his own mattress but I just read that someone uses a futon mattress on the floor.
Is a futon mattress safe? Is it too soft (suffocation fears). Is it good for a developing back? yep, lots of questions.

I'm not kicking my ds out of my bed but I want him to have the option of sleeping in his own bed if he chooses.

So, anyone know about futon mattresses compared to a regular mattress? And yes, money is a MAJOR issue. I need to spend as little money as possible but get something comfy for my 18month old.

Thanks!
Liz


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

most futons are harder than mattresses, so they'd be safer than conventional matresses. But at 18 mo old either one would be perfectly safe. We switched back to one when DD got mobile and now she sidecars most of the night in a futon of her own. firm certainly can't hurt...we did evolve probably sleeping on the ground. Japanese use futons that we'd consider a thick quilt. I'd go for it!


----------



## isismama (Mar 8, 2002)

We used a futon for our kiddo from the time he was one year old and it has worked perfectly. It is hard and only about half a foot off the ground. He seems to find it very comfortable.

I would definitely recommend it!


----------



## tarahsolazy (Jan 26, 2004)

We all sleep on a futon, and its firmer than a regular mattress. I plan to get DS his own futon when he's a big boy. We also have a nice cotton sheet treated with Teflon (totally soft) that goes under our sheets, so that we can avoid a plastic mattress protector, but not get pee (occaisonal diaper leak) and milk all in the mattress.


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies!

After sleeping on my nice cushy mattress, do you think a futon would be so hard that ds would notice a big difference? Ack, I just don't know which way to go. And I'm wondering if I can buy a GOOD new futon mattress for less than $80. Hmmmm.

Pondering,
Liz


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

Just wanted to voice my agreement. My ds (20 months) sleeps on a futon mattress and seems to like it just fine. He switched from our bed (slightly softer) and a crib mattress and the futon mattress depending on the day and he had no problems adjusting


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

When we got a futon we got the kind with springs...its the softest and makes the transition easier. I don't like mattresses that are too firm. Even a spring-futon is firmer than a regular mattress. But the stuffing/only ones can be very firm. Yes, they are totally safe, it is just a matter of your own comfort with sleeping on a firmer surface.


----------



## Charles Baudelaire (Apr 14, 2003)

We just have the plain ol' traditional futon, and it's harder and less squishy than a mattress. The reasons I personally think the futon is absolutely PERFECT for cosleeping are these:

1. It's close to the floor so even a newborn wouldn't really get hurt falling off it.

2. It's firmer than a regular mattress so there's less concern about suffocation.

3. It has no springs so there's no worry about the baby rolling toward the heavy person's mattress depression in the middle and accidentally suffocating.

4. It doesn't squeak.

5. When you sit down on one end of it, you don't "bounce" the whole bed and wake up the baby.

6. It's easier than a bed to get out of without disturbing the baby.

7. It's easy to roll up for more floor space.

Good luck!


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

Ah, some very good pointers! Thanks so much everyone! I'll go looking and comparing this weekend.

Thanks again!
Liz


----------

